# Biden's new executive orders on gun control



## bigz1983 (Mar 12, 2017)

Ok I have been reading up on Biden's new executive orders on gun control and I'm trying to figure out what they really mean. 
I read he wants to stop "Ghost guns" somehow..
Is Biden going to ban the sale of 80% AR lowers? 
I also read he wants make any pistol with a brace classified as a machine gun..
Does this mean one of those Glock carbine conversions the "Micro Roni" would be classified as a machine gun?
I'm trying to make sense out of all this..
What are the chances these executive orders will be upheld?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

How the hell are WE supposed to know what he's talking about when HE doesn't know what he's talking about?


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

I have been looking for the actual Executive Orders for 3 days. 

Everything points to his statements, but not to the actual EO.

if you have a link, please share.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

You're looking for Executive Orders. Look for Executive *Actions* instead. World apart.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

It wouldn't make any pistol with a brace a "machine gun". What they want to do is classify them as an SBR which would require an NFA tax stamp. 

I believe they are going to try and ban 80% receivers. Not sure exactly how that will work where an 80% isn't a firearm. I'm sure they'll come up with some kind of ridiculous law that makes no sense and an army of lawyers to try and interpretate what it means.

As far as the conversion kits for pistols, who knows. I would assume that they would be classified as an SBR also.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Tyrannical mandates and orders can kiss @Sasquatch 's hairy ass as far as I'm concerned.

(After re-reading what I wrote, I realized that made no sense, just like joe biden!)


----------



## bigz1983 (Mar 12, 2017)

Ok guys thanks for the input.
Glad I'm not the only one confused by all this..


----------



## bigz1983 (Mar 12, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> You're looking for Executive Orders. Look for Executive *Actions* instead. World apart.


What's the difference between executive order and executive action?


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

Back Pack Hack said:


> You're looking for Executive Orders. Look for Executive *Actions* instead. World apart.


Half The articles say EO, half EA. Most said signing in the next several days.

Either should be listed here.








Presidential Actions Archives - The White House


Executive Orders, Memorandum, Proclamations and more by President Biden.




www.whitehouse.gov





I think after the Thursday Dog and Pony show, they are seeing what the pushback is. Then they will see what they can get away with.


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

Joe and Cum Allah can eat shit from a port o potty.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

2020 Convert said:


> Half The articles say EO, half EA. Most said signing in the next several days.
> ..........


You expect MSM to know there's a difference?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The Federal Register has no evidence of any EOs on the topic of gun control for the current occupier of the White House.
I've been hearing that these will be Executive Orders as well, so I keep checking to see if they will be added.
Until they're in the register, they're just smoke and unicorn farts to rile or subdue the masses.
They're all proposals to push off the responsibility to other entities anyways. The proclamations achieve nothing by themselves.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

@Kauboy i agree. There is a section on the National Register for Presidential Memoranda. I check that also.




__





Federal Register :: Request Access






www.federalregister.gov


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

I'm not putting on the tinfoil hat just yet, but does anyone else find it odd that everytime DC starts talking about gun control we always start to see a huge influx in high profile shootings?

I mean for the last 4 years they were very few and far between. Now it seems like I'm hearing about a couple every day. Just kind of makes you wonder.......


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Nick said:


> I'm not putting on the tinfoil hat just yet, but does anyone else find it odd that everytime DC starts talking about gun control we always start to see a huge influx in high profile shootings?
> 
> I mean for the last 4 years they were very few and far between. Now it seems like I'm hearing about a couple every day. Just kind of makes you wonder.......



Yes, it always seems like it, I have thought the same thing over the last two or three decades.

It is like they are "Manchurian candidates" coming out of the woodwork as planned.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Nick said:


> I'm not putting on the tinfoil hat just yet, but does anyone else find it odd that everytime DC starts talking about gun control we always start to see a huge influx in high profile shootings?
> 
> I mean for the last 4 years they were very few and far between. Now it seems like I'm hearing about a couple every day. Just kind of makes you wonder.......


Yeah sure......






List of mass shootings in the United States - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

There are no more shootings than usual.
The difference is now a guy shoots his wife and her lover and it’s wall to wall “mass shooting”.
The media is pushing an agenda, that is the only difference.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Yeah sure......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"high profile"

The point is not the number of shootings, but the coverage given to them.
Under Trump, the chances of passing sweeping gun control was extremely low.
So the media didn't play them up very much, aside from the most egregious incidents.

Under Biden, the chance is exceedingly high.
So the media pulls out the same old playbook of 24-hour coverage for every single shooting they can find in order to drive a narrative that the country is suffering from another "public health epidemic" of gun violence.
This in turn drives their viewership to demand action from their politicians.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Kauboy said:


> "high profile"
> 
> The point is not the number of shootings, but the coverage given to them.
> Under Trump, the chances of passing sweeping gun control was extremely low.
> ...



Exactly, but some people have their head to far up their a$$ to even bother trying to explain things to them.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> "high profile"
> 
> The point is not the number of shootings, but the coverage given to them.
> Under Trump, the chances of passing sweeping gun control was extremely low.
> ...


I don’t care who plays them up or not. They still happened. 

high bodycount shootings......

That was the purpose of the link I posted.

Plenty of mass killings have been occurring and ALL the networks have reported on them.

Does the media have an agenda against guns ? No one said they didn’t, sure they do. 

I’m simply saying the bullets are still flying 👍


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I don’t care who plays them up or not. They still happened.
> 
> high bodycount shootings......
> 
> ...


Ah, so you agreed with @Nick then?
Good.
Glad to see folks getting along.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Nick said:


> Exactly, but some people have their head to far up their a$$ to even bother trying to explain things to them.


And some people don’t like when they’re wrong and there’s proof posted. 

It doesn’t fit their narrative.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> Ah, so you agreed with @Nick then?
> Good.
> Glad to see folks getting along.


No problem, we all agree mass shootings didn’t take a break for Trump. 👍


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I don’t care who plays them up or not. They still happened.
> 
> high bodycount shootings......
> 
> ...



Not sure why you felt the need to post that link in my quote? I didn't say anything about mass shootings. For someone who self proclaims themselves as being "smart" your not very good at reading......


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Pulse nightclub
Parkland high school
Las Vegas concert
Sutherland springs church

And the list goes on......so no, they haven’t been few and far between in the past 4 yrs. 

In fact some have even been the worst in our history. .


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Nick said:


> Not sure why you felt the need to post that link in my quote? I didn't say anything about mass shootings. For someone who self proclaims themselves as being "smart" your not very good at reading......


You said “ high profile shootings “

Mass shootings are high profile shootings.

Nice try Nick. You’d make a great politician for a town of 50👍

I read and also comprehend, I rarely post emotions or perceptions, like your lack of awareness of high profile shootings that have been occurring. That was your perception. What you wanted to believe, sounded good to you. 👍

Your team was winning, you weren’t paying attention to the world around you maybe.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Mass shootings are high profile shootings.


That's clever.
You misunderstood his point, postured on your misunderstanding with a quip and a link, had your misunderstanding identified, and are now deriving definitions out of thin air to support your misunderstanding.
Your own link undermines your position, as most of those shootings never made the national media, and were thus not "high profile".

It would have been far easier to simply confess that you missed his "high profile" qualifier than to continue digging this hole and filling it with strawmen.
But I'm more than happy to sit back and watch someone dig.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Ranger710Tango said:


> No problem, we all agree mass shootings didn’t take a break for Trump. 👍


Indeed, we all agree. Nobody claimed otherwise.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

I didn’t misunderstand anything, the guy claimed high profile shootings took a break over the past 4 yrs.

That’s not correct, the shootings have continued

I refer you to my post #25 above where I list four high profile shootings. Some of the worst in a American history. Not one or two dead, many many dead. 

This is ridiculous, no wonder the country is at odds with each other. 👍. 🤣. 

Now, please, have the last word. I’ve said enough.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Ranger710Tango said:


> You said “ high profile shootings “
> 
> Mass shootings are high profile shootings.
> 
> ...



Mass shootings (which I didn't mention) according to your link seem to be when someone shoots more than one person. I just scanned through it and some of them were 1 dead 2 injured, 2 dead 1 injured, etc.

A high profile shooting (which I did mention) is one that is covered non-stop by the media and usually only involves a "light skinned" person pulling the trigger. 

Once again everyone else besides you seemed to understand what I was saying so I'll refer you back to your Dr. to administer his anal IQ test for you again.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Nick said:


> Mass shootings (which I didn't mention) according to your link seem to be when someone shoots more than one person. I just scanned through it and some of them were 1 dead 2 injured, 2 dead 1 injured, etc.
> 
> A high profile shooting (which I did mention) is one that is covered non-stop by the media and usually only involves a "light skinned" person pulling the trigger.
> 
> Once again everyone else besides you seemed to understand what I was saying so I'll refer you back to your Dr. to administer his anal IQ test for you again.


He knows.
He just likes pointing out what he thinks are others mistakes, but in doing so, often reveals his own.
But once done, it's done, and he'll defend his position to the bitter end. He's tenacious, I'll give him that.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> He knows.
> He just likes pointing out what he thinks are others mistakes, but in doing so, often reveals his own.
> But once done, it's done, and he'll defend his position to the bitter end. He's tenacious, I'll give him that.


You like playing word games. It’s like debating the entire MSNBC talk circuit at once here.....

When you’re obviously incorrect your go to line is “ you didn’t understand what I posted “. Then the word games start as you crab walk around your incorrect perception. Just like in this case. 👍

Toodles, I’ve said enough👍


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Ranger710Tango said:


> You like playing word games. It’s like debating the entire MSNBC talk circuit at once here.....


He used specific words to make an argument.
You missed them.
You put up a strawman and attacked that instead.
You will continue to do so.

I just call it like I see it.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> He used specific words to make an argument.
> You missed them.
> You put up a strawman and attacked that instead.
> You will continue to do so.
> ...


Name which of the shootings on post number 25 of mine that are not “ high profile “

You can’t. Because they’re all high profile.

you’re playing word games and it’s not working out for you.

You dont get to define words then act like the rest of the world is crazy. That’s what the left does with their “ pick your gender “ crap. That’s what you’re trying to do here. Refine words to defend an incorrect statement.

You just got called out on it rather than a feel good “ like “ under the flat out incorrect post.

I like how you speak for Nick and you always know what Nick means when he posts. How long have y’all been friends ?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Name which of the shootings on post number 25 of mine that are not “ high profile “
> 
> You can’t. Because they’re all high profile.
> 
> ...


You're the one who openly declared "mass shootings are high profile shootings".
Talk about defining words...
What's that pot and kettle reference you like so much?

Nick didn't claim anything about mass shootings. Nick claimed "high profile shootings".
There is zero reason for me to identify anything from your link, since your link was the strawman you posted in response.
You're pretty good at building them, but I'm pretty good at spotting them. I won't be contributing to the fabricated argument you posed in error to Nick's original point.

You made an understandable mistake in interpreting his point. Instead of owning it, you doubled down.
Tenacious...


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Name which of the shootings on post number 25 of mine that are not “ high profile “
> 
> You can’t. Because they’re all high profile.
> 
> ...



Pretty sure everyone except you knows what I mean. The only one playing word games is you, and you've been doing it right along. 

What happened with that whole post last week about how you were leaving? Did you re-injure your ankle by sticking your foot in your mouth?


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Nick said:


> Pretty sure everyone except you knows what I mean. The only one playing word games is you, and you've been doing it right along.
> 
> What happened with that whole post last week about how you were leaving? Did you re-injure your ankle by sticking your foot in your mouth?


You’re pretty sure everyone knows what you mean ? Sure they do, but I don’t think you do.......

If you’re ever arrested I suggest you keep your mouth shut. 👍. 

Ankle is getting better. I took another few days off, I deserve it.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Ranger710Tango said:


> You’re pretty sure everyone knows what you mean ? Sure they do, but I don’t think you do.......
> 
> If you’re ever arrested I suggest you keep your mouth shut. 👍.
> 
> Ankle is getting better. I took another few days off, I deserve it.



Lol, thanks for the advice......


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Nick said:


> Did you re-injure your ankle by sticking your foot in your mouth?


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> You're the one who openly declared "mass shootings are high profile shootings".
> Talk about defining words...
> What's that pot and kettle reference you like so much?
> 
> ...


The definition of high profile is “ attracting much attention “ 

Again I ask you,,,,,,,Which one of the four shootings that I listed in post # 25 doesn’t qualify as “ high profile “ ???

Some of the worst “ high profile shootings “ in American history. 

But those you don’t consider high profile ? 🤷‍♂️
What do you consider high profile ? 🤣

Just more words games without any fact from you.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

Not with standing the past 20 posts, *the point is * Biden hasn’t issued any Executive Orders, Actions, memoranda for his gun control dog and pony show.

Why?

Hoping stupid Bills in the works actually pass?

If he issues an EO, someone can concretely challenge it?

By saying he is going to do the something, MSM can tout that he did issue an EO?

Or did Alzheimer Joe forget? My vote is we are being played.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

You can challenge them in court and most do not pass the constitutional test. He can’t make law. That doesn’t keep his orders from affecting you, you just have a remedy to fight it. But in the meantime you’re screwed. It’s “ interference “ and it’s a deterrent. No one wants to tango with the feds.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Ranger710Tango said:


> The definition of high profile is “ attracting much attention “
> 
> Again I ask you,,,,,,,Which one of the four shootings that I listed in post # 25 doesn’t qualify as “ high profile “ ???
> 
> ...


I'm gonna try this again... but you refuse to put down the shovel, so it will likely be fruitless.

Nick's original point:


> "
> I'm not putting on the tinfoil hat just yet, but does anyone else find it odd that everytime DC starts talking about gun control *we always start to see a huge influx in high profile shootings*?
> 
> I mean *for the last 4 years they were very few and far between*. Now it seems like I'm hearing about a couple every day. Just kind of makes you wonder......."


Your contention was that 4 shootings you personally consider to be "high profile" defeat his argument.
The shootings you chose, using the link you provided, yield the following: (in chronological order)
Pulse nightclub - June 12, 2016
(476 days pass)
Las Vegas concert - October 1, 2017
(35 days pass)
Sutherland springs church - November 5, 2017
(101 days pass)
Parkland high school - February 14, 2018

Your own choices for "high profile" shootings do appear to support his "few and far between" claim.

Yet, in just the last two months, we have been inundated with numerous "high profile shootings".
(Atlanta Spa shooting, Boulder Colorado supermarket shooting, Indianapolis FedEx shooting, South Carolina shooting)
The news cycle is designed to promote the notion that these are constant and action is required.
This supports Nick's contention that we see a "huge influx in high profile shootings" when DC gets a taste for gun control.

I implore you to put down the shovel...
The news wants the country to think these things happen more often when politicians think they can get more gun control out of it.
Nobody is debating the number of shootings. Just the fervor about which they are reported under different political scenarios.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> I'm gonna try this again... but you refuse to put down the shovel, so it will likely be fruitless.
> 
> Nick's original point:
> 
> ...


Those are just the four I picked for shock value. Many people died. 

Would you like me to post all the high profile shootings during those 4 years that Nick says they were far and few between ? 


I can, and they’re not few and far between. 


Have you even looked at the list ? There were many high profile shootings and the only taper off was when everyone was in lockdown for corona 👍


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Those are just the four I picked for shock value. Many people died.
> 
> Would you like me to post all the high profile shootings during those 4 years that Nick says they were far and few between ?
> 
> ...



You clearly still don't understand and I have no desire to try and explain it to you. Everyone else knew exactly what I meant. You just wanted to once again sound like your smarter than everyone else and have once again ended up looking like a complete jackals.

If you need proof just see if those who've been following this thread hits the "like" button on this post.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Nick said:


> You clearly still don't understand and I have no desire to try and explain it to you. Everyone else knew exactly what I meant. You just wanted to once again sound like your smarter than everyone else and have once again ended up looking like a complete jackals.
> 
> If you need proof just see if those who've been following this thread hits the "like" button on this post.


Nick, 
Please define “ high profile shooting “ for the people here liking your posts 👍. 

Your fan base is depending on you. 🤣

You tried to create a false narrative and I called you out. 

You assumed there were not as many high profile shootings without checking. 

I checked, you were incorrect. Take it like a man 👍


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Nick,
> Please define “ high profile shooting “ for the people here liking your posts 👍.
> 
> Your fan base is depending on you. 🤣
> ...



I don't know about a fan base. I'd say we all just have something in common and for the most part show a little decency and respect to one another. You know the things you are lacking.......

I honestly feel no need or desire to try and explain anything to you. What's the point?


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Nick said:


> I don't know about a fan base. I'd say we all just have something in common and for the most part show a little decency and respect to one another. You know the things you are lacking.......
> 
> I honestly feel no need or desire to try and explain anything to you. What's the point?


Decency ? Respect ? Show me where I’ve violated either ? 

I just simply pointed out you didn’t have the facts about high profile shoots correct. 

There’s no need to get personal, if I did so it was a joke. Yah, your fan base, all those people that you say “ like your post “. Like that makes you right ? 

Sorry buddy, I’m here for facts. It’s nothing personal. I have no idea who you are and don’t care.

You’re attempting to do what the media does, create a false narrative. Except this ones about the lack of shootings during those 4 yrs.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Those are just the four I picked for shock value. Many people died.
> 
> Would you like me to post all the high profile shootings during those 4 years that Nick says they were far and few between ?
> 
> ...


Does it get tiresome constantly moving that goalpost?
I mean in between the bouts of digging the hole deeper...

@Nick, we know what you meant, and we know what "Tenacious R" is trying to do.
Rest easy my friend, your point is sound.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> Does it get tiresome constantly moving that goalpost?
> I mean in between the bouts of digging the hole deeper...
> 
> @Nick, we know what you meant, and we know what "Tenacious R" is trying to do.
> Rest easy my friend, your point is sound.


I simply asked you if you’d like more examples of high profile shootings. 

That’s not “ moving the goal post “. That’s called more examples of the same, high profile shootings in the past four years. 

No ones trying to trick you, it’s all in black and white, recorded history friend. 

I’m not sure who you’re trying to convince there wasn’t plenty of high profile shootings in the past 4 yrs, me or yourself ? 


Yeah, rest easy Nick. You actually said that .....🤣. 

Good night.....🤣🤡 I don’t want to make time for this silliness any longer.  
I have a long day of fun planned tomorrow. 👍


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I simply asked you if you’d like more examples of high profile shootings.
> 
> That’s not “ moving the goal post “. That’s called more examples of the same, high profile shootings in the past four years.
> 
> ...


You have a habit of "leaving" a lot, but not really leaving.
I think you're the one that has trouble figuring out if you're convinced or not.
Not that I want you to leave. Like I said, I love watching others dig holes.

The goalpost you're moving is the expanding definition of "high profile shootings" you've decided on.
Yeah, you asked Nick to define it, but you chose your own definition before that, and since you failed to share it, you can change it at your leisure. (aka, move the goalpost)
So tell me, what is Tenacious R's qualification for a "high profile shooting"?
How many media outlets have to cover the story?
How far across the country does it need to be mentioned?
How many hours of dedicated airtime must be given?
Or is this something you consider subjective, so you an continue to move it to wherever is convenient for your next comment?

Oh... and welcome back to the thread... again.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

I understand what “ high profile “ means just like everyone else does. 

It seems you can’t define it. I defined it many posts ago. 🤣

You also don’t want to admit there were plenty of high profile shootings during the past four years. 

Your attacks on me or your failure to admit the facts do not change anything. 

You’re not arguing a point, you’re arguing against me presenting the facts. Catchy phrases you hear on TV make no sense “ moving the goal post “ What ? 

No ones moving anything, you don’t seem to understand common words, especially when you or your little buddy talks himself into a corner. 

It’s hilarious 🤣. To see this I have to watch CNN usually. People who refute the common use of words. Old school left tactic.....try to change words when you want to create a false narrative and to cover mistakes.

Like Bill Clinton ......” it depends on what your definition of “ is “ is . 🤣🤡

What is your position ? Were the high profile shootings in the past 4 yrs few and far between ? Nick thinks they were few and far between.......he didn’t like it that I pointed out otherwise. 

Real simple question friend. You’ve danced long enough without stating a position but plenty about goal posts......


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Ranger710Tango said:


> The definition of high profile is “ attracting much attention “


In post number 40 above I gave the definition of high profile. 

How do you define “ high profile “ ? I also asked you that in post number 40. I’ve asked Nick several times, since he claims I didn’t understand. 🤣

All I get is “ shovels “ goal posts “ 🤷‍♂️

I guess you missed it. It’s common language that normal Americans use everyday. Nothing fancy or obscure. 👍


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> Nick didn't claim anything about mass shootings. Nick claimed "high profile shootings".


Mass shooting ARE high profile shootings. 


They all get much attention, the standard definition of high profile. 

I hope this helps you finally understand what high profile means. 

You know, words do mean something, you just need to take the time to look up the definition. 😉

You and Nick might should put your backhoe up. The hole is getting deep for you. 🤣


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Welcome back, Tenacious R!
3 posts in a row with the same talking points... yeah, you're certainly not trying to prove anything to yourself there, are ya champ?
Maybe you _should_ take a break. I mean actually take a break. Not just lie about it, and then come right back. You seem to be struggling to follow basic lines of reasoning, and then fabricating your own that you _can_ follow.

You did finally realize that I never took a position. Kudos. If I had stickers to give out, you'd get a shiny gold star.
I didn't take a position because I don't care to take one. I was simply pointing out your misunderstanding of @Nick's stated position. Which you still continue to ignore, and instead attack your strawman.
The point is made. When dems smell blood in the water and a chance to enact more guns laws, they get their media lapdogs to overpromote every single shooting they can muster an audience for. Their goal is 100% gun confiscation. When they have a complicit executive and legislative branch, they lurch forward toward that goal.
They do so by making every shooting a "high profile" one by running around the clock coverage.
We saw the same thing only a few times during Trump's presidency. They knew they weren't going to get very far with him in office and a non-compliant legislature. They used a few egregious ones as clubs with which to beat their opposition over the head, and then they moved on to the next "white cop shoots black man", or "Russia Russia Russia" story in the hopper.
Nothing like what we've seen over just the past two months alone.

It's ok though. You can go right on attacking a point nobody here has made, and feel good about it.
Such tenacity!


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Dude's got some deep seeded issues it seems......


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> Welcome back, Tenacious R!
> 3 posts in a row with the same talking points... yeah, you're certainly not trying to prove anything to yourself there, are ya champ?
> Maybe you _should_ take a break. I mean actually take a break. Not just lie about it, and then come right back. You seem to be struggling to follow basic lines of reasoning, and then fabricating your own that you _can_ follow.
> 
> ...


Did you look up all those high profile shootings yet in the past four years ? 

The media has covered them, extensively. You haven’t been paying attention ? 

I posted a link 4-5 pages ago, you know the one where Nick questions why I quoted his post ? Yeah, a list of all the shootings. “ proof “ as you call it. 

Certainly not few and far between. 

Look them up and come back so we can discuss them. 

There’s no problem here, I just corrected Nicks incorrect claims. 

Sorry if it hurt your feelings.

I made three posts in a row in an attempt to show you that you’re not reading the posts I write and your skipping over info already posted. 

You’re asking questions that have already been answered by me.

During the past four years we’ve had some of the worst high profile shootings in American history along with plenty with lower body counts. 

To say otherwise is incorrect, no matter how you attempt to spin it.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Nick said:


> Dude's got some deep seeded issues it seems......


The issue is you make posts of opinion and state them as fact. 

You do it on a regular basis. Then when you get called out you claim that everyone understands but me 🤣

Then you start to redefine words 🤣🤣🤣🤡

Who’s your coach, Rachael Maddow ?🤣



Now I’m going fishing and then do a little steel shooting with the Ar’s. Enjoy your day 👍. Business trip to a Jackson was KO’d due to Covid-19✌

Maybe you should pick up a dictionary while I’m gone and get familiar with it. 🤣


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Ranger!...... man, you got some issues! You are always 100% correct and you just can’t stand it when someone else disagrees with you. Have you told your therapist about these obessions?


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Chiefster23 said:


> Ranger!...... man, you got some issues! You are always 100% correct and you just can’t stand it when someone else disagrees with you. Have you told your therapist about these obessions?


I have no problem being incorrect. 

I do have a problem with people who post their opinions or feelings as a FACT. 

You can have your own opinion but you can’t have your own facts. 

I’m posting fact.

Did you read the thread ?

When a person engages in a conversation such as this and people like Nick and Kauboy give answers like they’re giving......it makes an easy argument for gun control idiots to point a finger and show how unreasonable some people can be on the subject. 

Like that or not, I don’t care. 👍


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> Ranger!...... man, you got some issues! You are always 100% correct and you just can’t stand it when someone else disagrees with you. Have you told your therapist about these obessions?


Delusions of grandeur. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

You keep announcing your departure like it is Gate 6 at Chicago O’Hare, yet you never leave.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Sasquatch said:


> Delusions of grandeur.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


It’s not a delusion if it’s true 👍

But hey, you’ll get a few likes for your post 🤣


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

rice paddy daddy said:


> You keep announcing your departure like it is Gate 6 at Chicago O’Hare, yet you never leave.


I’m waiting on someone. The guy is always late.

He just pulled up. Buh bye ✌


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

I'm guessing you have brown eyes???


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Ranger710Tango said:


> You can have your own opinion but you can’t have your own facts.
> 
> I’m posting fact.


Do you know what a "fact" is?
It's objective, provable.
What you have been doing is using your own subjective definition of a "high profile shooting", throwing what you consider to be a wall of evidence up that supports your position, and telling others that they are posting opinions as facts.
Pot, meet kettle.(Did I use that right?, I'm sure you'll let me know.)

Since @Nick presented the term "high profile shooting", it's on him to define it within the context of this discussion, and then on you to agree or disagree with his premise. But you don't get to override his choice of definition simply because you want to divert the conversation to all mass shootings, which nobody is bringing up as a point of contention.
If you can find an objective definition for "high profile shooting", then we can proceed from there.
If you can't, then you're just presenting opinion as fact.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Back to the topic of the thread...

There is a document floating around claiming to be a "leaked" DOJ document detailing the changes expected to the ATF's regulatory definitions that would seek to accomplish Biden's stated goals.
This document is not verified nor finalized, so take it however you wish.



https://thereload.com/app/uploads/2021/04/Definition-of-Frame-or-Receiver.NPRM_.Clean-Draft-OGC-HQS.pdf


The proposed rule changes start on page 18.
If it's authentic... IT SUX!


----------

